
Dozens of towns go off the grid in Japan - petethomas
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-japan-energy-revolution/quiet-energy-revolution-underway-in-japan-as-dozens-of-towns-go-off-the-grid-idUSKCN1BU0UT
======
warrenm
Localized, mini-grids are the way forward, imo

Way to go, Higashi Matsushima

